# MAC Playland Collection Haul



## lamajesty (May 27, 2014)

I know, I'm pretty much late for this post. Don't blame me, though. All new collections from different brands launch a few weeks later here in the Philippines. So, being a lipstick hoarder, it's quite obvious that I only got a few lippies from this fun collection!





  L-R: Toying Around, Happy-Go-Lucky, Red Balloon


  You can read my review + swatches HERE.
  LMK what you got! 


  Also: I'm just waiting for my Alluring Aquatics haul! Ahhhh! <3





,
La Majesty


----------



## MissKate126 (Jun 14, 2014)

All those lippies are gorgeous, sad I missed out on that collex.


----------



## MeJaneYouTarzan (Jun 19, 2014)

Lovely!  Wish I was more of a bright lipstick person, I'm sure those shades are gorgeous on you.


----------



## jadiepyne (Oct 18, 2015)

lovely colours!! x


----------



## Chelsssea (Feb 23, 2016)

Gorgeous colors! And so lucky to live in the Philippines-loved my time visiting!


----------



## Dadale (Mar 3, 2016)

Lovely! Lipsticks are amazing!


----------

